# Who else is cutting this weekend?



## Rebelduckman (Jul 2, 2014)

Temps will probably be the best they'll be here until October so I'm taking advantage! Low 80's and low 60's at night. My Neighbor( 1/4 mile down the road. I live in the sticks) has a big standing dead red oak he wants to give me! Can't pass that up!


----------



## TimJ (Jul 3, 2014)

I've got a lot of rounds still out in the woods that need gathered up. I may hit a bit of that.


----------



## lindnova (Jul 3, 2014)

I am planning on getting up early to harvest 2 dead elms I have been looking at for 2 years.  Just right now bark falling off and accessible this time of year.  I planned on summer cutting for these ones.  Need some exercise for me and the saws.  Probably won't do much else until fall.  Corn fields in the way and heavy brush make it a lot easier to do in fall or winter.  Not to mention bugs and sweat.


----------



## woodsman416 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll be splitting ash rounds up to 40 inches. Supposed to be high 80s to low 90s.


----------



## woodboss (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a log left to do 20' long 40" round oak left from a load I got last fall hope to get it done this weekend


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 3, 2014)

lindnova said:


> I am planning on getting up early to harvest 2 dead elms I have been looking at for 2 years.  Just right now bark falling off and accessible this time of year.  I planned on summer cutting for these ones.  Need some exercise for me and the saws.  Probably won't do much else until fall.  Corn fields in the way and heavy brush make it a lot easier to do in fall or winter.  Not to mention bugs and sweat.



I've got one on my property that just about like that one. Can it be hand splitten without killing me?


----------



## prezes13 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have about a truck load of oak left in the pipe yard which I quartered in the spring.  Maybe I will pick it up split and stack.  There is a lot of wood laying around my work place I am just not in the mood to get it when it's 90 and humid.  I just spend last two months at work flushing hydrants so I am kind of tired being out in the hot.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 3, 2014)

Too hot here, I've been out working in this heat for the last few weeks also. Planning on a nice ride on the Road King with the wife, relaxing and bbq'ing. Maybe I'll fix that windowsill that's rotting out


----------



## NordicSplitter (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got a log load in...I guess I'm cutting. Great temps here in WNY


----------



## leonardo (Jul 3, 2014)

75degrees and low humidity on th 4th here in ohio.  at the family farm will be pulling downed logs out of the woods and out into a mowed field for processing.  saturday will be at my brother's in geauga county.  splitting lots of rounds that were cut to length in feb. and march.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 3, 2014)

I got 12 cord split and stacked I'm taking the hot summer off  Activity will begin in the Fall unless it cools off. I got some miles to put on the scooter!


----------



## bob95065 (Jul 3, 2014)

I came home Tuesday with strep throat.  I HATE summer colds.  

I have to pass up a oak tree tomorrow because I am sick.  My friend wants to take it down and I get some of the wood.  He may put it off until I am well.  We'll see.

I have another friend that took an oak down and he doesn't have a stove.  I'm well enough to pick that one up.  I hope to bring home as much as I can.  To be honest I would rather fell and buck up the tree at my friend's house.  Free firewood is free firewood.

Bob


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 4, 2014)

leonardo said:


> 75degrees and low humidity on th 4th here in ohio.  at the family farm will be pulling downed logs out of the woods and out into a mowed field for processing.  saturday will be at my brother's in geauga county.  splitting lots of rounds that were cut to length in feb. and march.



75? Man must be nice!


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 4, 2014)

I might get a dead Red Elm. That would just about finish the row I've got going in my one good, windy spot. I might knock down a couple of nests of those reddish-brown wasps one of these cool mornings. Sure is nice to get a break from the heat and humidity for a few days! But when the heat comes back, so do the SW winds for that stack in the field.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 4, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> I might get a dead Red Elm. That would just about finish the row I've got going in my one good, windy spot. I might knock down a couple of nests of those reddish-brown wasps one of these cool mornings. Sure is nice to get a break from the heat and humidity for a few days! But when the heat comes back, so do the SW winds for that stack in the field.



My neighbors red oak cutting got put off a week so I went out this morning and found me a dead one. Is this red elm? Is it even elm? Sorry no bark or leaves. Sometimes I think I'm going backward with my tree ID skills.


----------



## tsquini (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't chop in the heat. I'll start back up in October.I typically do all my processing from March - May and June for stacking.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 4, 2014)

tsquini said:


> I can't chop in the heat. I'll start back up in October.I typically do all my processing from March - May and June for stacking.



I don't like it much but I'm bound and determined to get to the 3 year mark.


----------



## Longstreet (Jul 4, 2014)

I've got about 1/2 a cord of branches/small trees that I will be putting on my saw buck and cutting down to size.  In the shade, so not too bad.


----------



## Beardog (Jul 4, 2014)

Cut a pickup and 5x10 trailer this week, hoping for more.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm only cutting this weekend because yet another tree hit the house.  Second one in as many years.  Fortunately the trunk fell uphill and only a large branch hit the house. Lightening spilt the trunk and left some nice scorch marks.  Was looking out the window right at it when it happened.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jul 4, 2014)

At least this one is oak. Last one was willow


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 5, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> elm?


I think so but that lighter heart area is throwing me....but that could be a fluke. Split more and get more pics.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jul 5, 2014)

Decent day out.  Got a bit warm but the wind kept the bugs at bay.  Still need to get the stump down...had a back and side lean that wasn't obvious and I could find my wedges.  Another day.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah but not by choice. A freak windstorm came through early Thursday morning and blew the top out of a big red maple in the yard. One limb landed on the house, another on the garage roof. One crashed on the end of a wood pile, knocked it over. And of course, a mountain of brush. I worked most of the 4th on it.

Finished cleaning up today. Got a pile of rounds with no room for stacking splits. Stacks are all filled. Guess I'll cut some sapling logs, drag 'em up to the yard and resurrect the splitter. But not this weekend.

There's no rest for the wicked, I tell ya.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 5, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> I think so but that lighter heart area is throwing me....but that could be a fluke. Split more and get more pics.



Will do. There's also a tree right beside this one that's dying but still alive now. I believe it's the same kind of tree. Ill snap some pics of it


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I wasn't planning to cut but this stump needed flushed at my moms so it was a good opportunity to try out the rebuilt 360 with the new 24" bar. I'm glad I bought it now


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 6, 2014)

Here it is. Had to noodle some into manageable chunks


----------



## Camben (Jul 6, 2014)

I spent about 5 hours this morning splitting and stacking.  I'm about half way through the tri axle we got last fall.  I'm guessing I'll be waiting to the fall to start again as I work for a water company too and I'm usually tired of the heat by the end of the day.  The pic of the hydrant sure looked refreshing though.


----------



## TimJ (Jul 6, 2014)

TimJ said:


> I've got a lot of rounds still out in the woods that need gathered up. I may hit a bit of that.


 
Well, I got my goals accomplished. I hauled all the rounds out of the woods and also split and stacked the maple that was part of the haul.


----------



## KenLockett (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a downed maple bucked today but haven't hauled the rounds out of the woods yet.  Downed Beech next.  On vacation tomorrow so thinking I should do something other than processing firewood I suppose.  Gotta find time to relax my wife tells me.  She doesn't understand how processing firewood in the woods can be relaxing but no use trying to explain.


----------



## Seanm (Jul 7, 2014)

I was out after dinner tonight around 7 and bucked up this beetle kill lodgepole pine. My main area for wood is only a few minutes away and Im sure my family can hear the chainsaw from the house. It took me two hours on my own to buck it up and get it to the truck. During the loading of the last few rounds thunder blew up over me but I got to the truck just as the sky lit up! I came home and my wife said you got wet eh? and I told her it was sweat, I dont think more than a few drops hit me. She would have helped me but with the 6 mile walk we did yesterday and the 3 hour hike in the alpine today I wasnt wanting her to have to get into it with me. Hopefully the pics are right side up otherwise I might need some help from one of the mods. Please and thanks!


----------



## Applesister (Jul 7, 2014)

You guys make me feel lazy. I'll start my cutting season in late August. I did this one year and liked it. I can easily see trees in decline by the canopy and its also easier for me to ID the trees with their leaves still attached. I've got 7 cords I want to squeeze in before the next snowstorm. lol. But I aint doing it now.


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 7, 2014)

I wasn't planning on cutting anything, but my neighbor had a 22" silver maple fall in his yard due to ants eating the base.  I wasn't super excited about silver maple and was going to pass until I saw that he had limbed all the small branches and moved them out of the way so all I had to do was cut anything larger than 6".  And it was 1/8 mile away.  So I spent Thursday evening cutting it up and took a couple truck loads of small stuff, and then got my fiance to help me load the larger rounds on Saturday.  I sure was glad for temps in the low 80's!!

Does anyone know if Silver Maple gets easier to split once it's seasoned a little?  I went after 2 large rounds with my Fiskars, and it took way more work than I would have hoped, it was almost as bad as splitting Sycamore.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the tree beside the one that was dead standing. It looks to be the same tree. This one is dying too.  Forgive the pics. The leaves look like elm to me


----------



## begreen (Jul 7, 2014)

If there's one elm in the yard there's likely to be dozens nearby. They spread via sprouts from the root system.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 7, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> I think so but that lighter heart area is throwing me....but that could be a fluke. Split more and get more pics.



Here's a few more. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 8, 2014)

Heartwood looks red to me so I'm assuming its slippery "red" elm?


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 8, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> Heartwood looks red to me so I'm assuming its slippery "red" elm?


Pretty sure that's what you got there, but I've been wrong a time or two before.  We might have winged Elm in the equation, now that you've seen smaller leaves. That looks like a nice-sized one, whatever it is. That's how I like to find 'em...no bark.  A lot of them will have some fallen-off bark around the base of the tree, that's an easy way to ID 'em.  I cut a Red couple days ago, about 14" DBH, but the SOB wouldn't fall...hung up almost immediately on a couple of its small branches. That Elm is tough, and even the small branches don't break off easily. We had some wind yesterday and I'm hoping that shook it loose and it fell. Probably not, though.  I guess I'll get out the slingshot and try to get a rope up there so I can pull it down. Grrrrr....


----------



## SawdustSA (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been cutting for the last few weekends as well and finished my 1st holz hausen.  Did it just for fun.  Hopefully the next one will go faster and look better.

Before anyone asks, the pipe in the centre is there since I read elsewhere you can wrap the holz in plasic in the summer and create a kiln effect to dry the wood faster.  I might try it this summer and thought it might be easier to fit the 'chimney' while I was busy stacking.


----------



## KenLockett (Jul 25, 2014)

SawdustSA said:


> I've been cutting for the last few weekends as well and finished my 1st holz hausen.  Did it just for fun.  Hopefully the next one will go faster and look better.
> 
> Before anyone asks, the pipe in the centre is there since I read elsewhere you can wrap the holz in plasic in the summer and create a kiln effect to dry the wood faster.  I might try it this summer and thought it might be easier to fit the 'chimney' while I was busy stacking.



Looks pretty darn good to me.  Been wanting to try that myself with the pipe and all but just don't think my stacking area is flat enought.


----------



## fireview2788 (Jul 25, 2014)

Heading out to cut as soon as I quit screwing around on here.  54 right now!

fv


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 25, 2014)

SawdustSA said:


> finished my 1st holz hausen.


 Some big splits in there.


KenLockett said:


> don't think my stacking area is flat enough.


That's my issue and I'm wondering if I have to level the base, will it settle and crash the Holz.


fireview2788 said:


> 54 right now!


Stayed over 60 here. I would have thought we would be close but maybe we just caught the edge of the cool air here.
Haven't heard much from Rebelduck recently...he must have shut it down like he was talking about...


----------



## XJcacher (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's what I'll be working on this weekend. Two hickorys and a willow oak that blew down on my neighbor's property.
In the first picture the cut on the far right was made just about the fork and my 16 inch bar would not go through, the other hickory is almost that large and the oak not so much probably only about 15 inches at the base. Should be a bunch of wood if I can get it all.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice score there.  Willow oak is one of the hardest oaks.

Wish I was hauling wood this weekend; unfortunately I need to finish demolishing my old mobile home before the end of the month, so that's what I'll be doing all weekend.  Don't want to pay rent on a steel frame and a couple empty sheds.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 25, 2014)

XJcacher said:


> Here's what I'll be working on this weekend


OK, those leaves look more ovate...


----------



## XJcacher (Jul 25, 2014)

Shawn Curry said:


> Very nice score there.  Willow oak is one of the hardest oaks.
> 
> Wish I was hauling wood this weekend; unfortunately I need to finish demolishing my old mobile home before the end of the month, so that's what I'll be doing all weekend.  Don't want to pay rent on a steel frame and a couple empty sheds.


The only problem is it stinks when it's green, other than that it's very good wood.


Woody Stover said:


> OK, those leaves look more ovate...


They are about 4 inches long and about 3/8ths inches wide. Don't have a better pic to show of them if I remember I'll take a picture of them tomorrow.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 26, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> Some big splits in there.
> That's my issue and I'm wondering if I have to level the base, will it settle and crash the Holz.
> Stayed over 60 here. I would have thought we would be close but maybe we just caught the edge of the cool air here.
> Haven't heard much from Rebelduck recently...he must have shut it down like he was talking about...



Had alot going on woody but things are getting back to normal now. I see a 60 one morning next week. I may have to bring the stihl out of hibernation!


----------



## captjack (Jul 26, 2014)

cutting and splitting done this weekend


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

Too hot to don chaps and cut, but I can split in shorts!  I split about 1/2 cord on Friday afternoon.  Was hot, sticky, and buggy... but a few hours in the woods beats just about any other type of work on a hot, sunny day.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 27, 2014)

Got a small yardbird mulberry cut up today, and have a dead redoak to collect tomorrow in a neighbor's yard if the storms hold off. It fell in her koi pond.  Almost got the garage. Relatives were dicing it up, but she needs the wood gone  none of 'em burn!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been bringing home a few pieces here and there, 1/2 to full pickup load from the job I'm on. There's a few elm and ash limbs that blew down, not as much as I'd hoped. Been giving the 025 some work and sold the 391 (since the 360 seems to be working fine) to a kid that's working for me that only had a 170. I have about 1.5 cord in rounds stacked up to split when its cooler out. I feel naked with one less saw now, have to keep my eye out for the next bargain


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2014)

With the 025 and 360 in hand, it's time to shop for big boy saws now, chumley.  No sense in having another 60 cc saw.

I recommend 064/066/660 as the perfect compliment to that 360.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 27, 2014)

Thats why I sold the 391. My buddy has an 084 w/4' bar he keeps trying to sell me. Don't need that big, but an 066 would be nice to have


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 27, 2014)

I have to say, that 025 is more than I thought it would be. Thats a nice little firewood saw with the 16" bar and I keep it in the work truck with me just in case...
EDIT: If you know anyone needing an 084 I can put you in touch with him. He's one of my best friends, and has CAD like me but he has at least 2x the saws I have. Thats the bar that has been set for me, LOL


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2014)

You don't want an 084.  Been there, done that.  It's not a fun saw, being WAY too slow and heavy for normal cutting, versus an 064/066.  When you need a motor to power a 60" bar for felling redwoods, the 084 is your saw, but it sucks for just about anything less.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 27, 2014)

Thats what I told him, I have no use for that big of a saw. I don't even want to cut wood that big that I'd need it. Whats your thoughts on a 440/441 or 461? 72 to 76cc. I don't know if I would need a 660/661 but if the price is right...


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 27, 2014)

Joful said:


> a few hours in the woods beats just about any other type of work on a hot, sunny day.


Agreed. At least in the woods, you've got shade. A bit of breeze, and it's not bad at all.


D8Chumley said:


> thoughts on a 440/441 or 461? 72 to 76cc.


My 460 w/25" will eat, and guys put a 32" skip chain on 'em, although I haven't tried that yet...


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 27, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> Agreed. At least in the woods, you've got shade. A bit of breeze, and it's not bad at all
> .



Hee hee, come down here man and try my woods. I was soaking wet after a half hour out at 7 this morning.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 27, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> Hee hee, come down here man and try my woods. I was soaking wet after a half hour out at 7 this morning.


I don't usually go out that early since that is peak humidity time. I try to go out in the early afternoon, and hope for some breeze. I know what you mean, though; I got soaked getting that last load of Red Elm out. Oh well, that's the price we pay for living where it's wet and warm, but the payoff is in the variety of quality woods we get to burn.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jul 27, 2014)

Wood stack by rhe pond looking great.The wind and sun is  doing its work. Wood is graying and drying out really well. I believe this stack will be more than ready to go


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Whats your thoughts on a 440/441 or 461? 72 to 76cc. I don't know if I would need a 660/661 but if the price is right...


A 440 / 441 is the perfect saw for a two-saw plan.  If you have a line on one, you can sell your 360 and just go 025 with 441.

If you plan to keep the 360, then the 441 makes less sense, being as they're so close together.  The 441 is too small to be a good "big saw", for tackling things that are too big for your 360, being only 15% more displacement.

I'm really happy with my 064.  A big saw, but still rips crazy fast.  People are always amazed how fast that saw will buck up a 30" diameter tree.  I've seen a few mentions on forums that the 064 has the highest power to weight ratio of any saw Stihl ever made, but the published spec's show there are several that tie with the 064 for that title, so I'm not sure that's true.

Others with 066's seem to like them, too, but I have seen several mentions of them being a little too heavy for prolonged use.  The 064 doesn't seem too bad on weight.

I'd not go any smaller than 85cc (36% larger), when shopping for a mate for the 360.


----------



## XJcacher (Jul 29, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> I don't usually go out that early since that is peak humidity time. I try to go out in the early afternoon, and hope for some breeze. I know what you mean, though; I got soaked getting that last load of Red Elm out. Oh well, that's the price we pay for living where it's wet and warm, but the payoff is in the variety of quality woods we get to burn.


Down here in the south peak humidity time is all 24 hours of the day.


----------



## JCrean (Jul 29, 2014)

Just had a major storm in our neck of the woods, resulting in many down trees and cardboard signs with "Free Wood" written on them.  Needless to say, I'll be stacking


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 1, 2014)

Started working on a split cherry tree last night.  Friends want it gone so I agreed.  It's split down the middle but still attached at the root.  I've been cutting limbs and branches off with the hopes of it dropping the rest of the way.  It's sort of gone but not all the way.  I was standing there while my daughter picked up some limbs and I felt the ground pop underneath me from the roots moving, pretty cool!  If the rain holds off we should get it cut most of the way tonight.

fv


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 1, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> Wood stack by rhe pond looking great.The wind and sun is  doing its work. Wood is graying and drying out really well. I believe this stack will be more than ready to go


Good deal! In a couple of months, when you heft a few splits and they feel really light, you know it's getting really dry. Great pics; I feel like I'm standing right there looking at the stack. 


XJcacher said:


> Down here in the south peak humidity time is all 24 hours of the day.


It's 85 here, with 40% humidity, a great day to listen to wood dry.  Looks like you've got an overcast 79 with 67% humidity...a bit steamy, but the next couple of days look like mid 80s with humidity down into the 40s and a light breeze....get ready to stack more wood! 


fireview2788 said:


> I've been cutting limbs and branches off with the hopes of it dropping the rest of the way.  It's sort of gone but not all the way.


Careful with that one, fv!


----------



## Jutt77 (Aug 1, 2014)

Get to fire-up the saw and run a brand new splitter this weekend.  Good times!


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 4, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> Careful with that one, fv!



I've got my daughter helping me and watching while I cut.

fv


----------

